# African Lion outside my tent.



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

I went to Africa and camped for a month. I didn't have a gun, just a camera and a Masai bodyguard who carried a cheap spear. A 300 ultra-mag would have made me feel safer. The first night this big male lion was only 15 feet outside my tent. He roared all night and I literally wet myself...well almost. l Unzipped the tent just enough to conduct business.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

That was awesome! Are you a photographer? Or did you just do this trip for enjoyment?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I feel like screaming at the tops of my lungs like the guy in "High Plains Drifter", "Whooooooo ARRRRRRREE YOUUUUUUUUU"? You have some cool stuff out there and I have been watching your other video's. You are looking for a Z-7 possibly and only have 7 posts. Give us a bit of back ground on what you are sending down the pipeline and what you are about.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I feel like screaming at the tops of my lungs like the guy in "High Plains Drifter", "Whooooooo ARRRRRRREE YOUUUUUUUUU"? You have some cool stuff out there and I have been watching your other video's. You are looking for a Z-7 possibly and only have 7 posts. Give us a bit of back ground on what you are sending down the pipeline and what you are about.


I was thinking the same thing. He is obviously getting ready to launch a website also. I am curious to know more also, cool stuff on his youtube page.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

SWEET! 8)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you drink Dos Equis?


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

That guy with the spear would probably have been more effective than most of us would have been with a 300 mag. Very cool story and montage. Thanks


----------



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

Loved it. Best post of the yr.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow guys, thanks for all the positive feedback. This forum has some pretty cool guys. If you like what I'm posting I'll keep em coming. I've travelled my whole life but have only hunted for the last year and a half. It's awesome! I love being a rookie. The first time I shot a deer I was freakin out. Coolest thing ever! I've been running in the mountains my whole life. As a kid I would run into mountain lion, bear, moose, and more. No one ever really believed my stories so I started running with a camera. They believe me now. Hunting them was only matter of time I guess. Again, thanks for the positive comments. Yeah also, I'm starting a website. It's really just a way to share cool stuff. I fly airplanes, race ultra races in the mountains, race bikes, explore, and photograph wildlife...and hunt now too! Every time I see something cool my only regret is that I don't have more people with me to witness it. I think a website might be a good solution.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Heck ya keep um coming really enjoyed watching all so far. o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

huntinco said:


> Loved it. Best post of the yr.


What??? I thought it was my

8)

J/K Very good post.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I really enjoyed that.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Dang, your Timp. run video is amazing. WOW!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, awesome is right! Thanks for sharing


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow! I thought I had a eventful life. Keep the forum alive. Thanks Matt!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!!! *()* 

If you got more, I'd love to see it!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great stuff....more please!


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

mattinthewild said:


> The first night this big male lion was only 15 feet outside my tent. He roared all night and I literally wet myself...well almost. l Unzipped the tent just enough to conduct business.


Keeping others away from his dinner or protecting you? :shock: :shock:


----------

